# Frank



## CSDC ELEC (Feb 24, 2010)

*metric wire ampacity*

I am looking for a good ampacity chart for metric wire. I normally use 3 conductor wire in various mm2 sizes. I have been using a conversion chart to AWG, and then using NEC ampacity charts. I found a thread with a similar question and downloaded that chart, but it says it is for a single conductor.
The de-rating factors in the chart are for 4 or more bundled conductors, does this mean the single conductor chart is good for up to 3 conductors bundled together. Any info on this would be appreciated.


----------

